# What food have others found their pup likes



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all,

My little Mia is a fussy eater. She was started on James Wellbeloved but went off it quickly, so I tried skinners, which is loved at first but not anymore. I bought some IAMS today but that got rejected too. I need to find one she loves. Any ideas?

She loves raw chicken wings and cooked chicken but that's about it.

Hope someone can help.

Vicky


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

My two have Barking Heads with a bit of cooked chicken/lamb or turkey mince, or fish mixed in with it - Maisy has been fussy in the past but seems to be happy eating this.

It also helped when we got Ellie - she is frightened to leave anything now in case Ellie gets it! :laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Natural Instinct seems to be the preferred food on here - that's what I'm going to use


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Natural Instinct seems to be the preferred food on here - that's what I'm going to use


I think Natural Instints would be a definite... but Mable liked Barking Heads, Origen .... the whole of our food scraps bin, any other dogs food.... she's a greedy girl x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy was a pain, we tried it all, Bakers(not a good chice anyway) burns, JWB, wag, frolic, she would either not touch it or would eat it for a day or two then go off it. 


the only thing she would eat without question was raw meat and bones, however it has to be frozen or she wont touch it lol, she is still a funny dog but i know how to get her to eat now lol


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Both are now on Applaws Natural Complete dry food and are thriving. Never had a puppy this young so keen to eat its meals.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Both are now on Applaws Natural Complete dry food and are thriving. Never had a puppy this young so keen to eat its meals.


I tried mine with the Applaws, I was very impressed by the food and what goes into it but my two wouldnt touch it! They can be fussy little blighters at times!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy as origen with nature diet mixed in, she loves it, sometimes she as cooked chicken


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

I placed my first order for Natural Instinct last night, so will let you know what she thinks of it. I'm really hoping she likes it, as I'm getting a little bit worried that she's getting too thin.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Barking Heads with a bit of NI mixed in - Beau didn't like James Wellbeloved even though I tried turkey and fish!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi came from the breeder on James Well Beloved with some Butchers Choice tripe mixed in. He liked it at first but slowly went off it. He then had a stomach upset and went on to chicken and rice which he loved and then I switched him to Origen which he did not like much at all. Now he's on Natural Instinct and very happy. I give him dried liver, cooked chicken and cheese for training treats and have just started giving him the odd raw chicken wing as a meal replacement for some variety. He also has bones from the butcher as a treat.


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a success. She loves Natural instinct, but I'm mixing in some Science Plan, which she also likes (for the time being I'm sure), as the vet said dry food is better for their teeth. Thanks for all of the advice everyone. x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mia'smummy said:


> It's a success. She loves Natural instinct, but I'm mixing in some Science Plan, which she also likes (for the time being I'm sure), as the vet said dry food is better for their teeth. Thanks for all of the advice everyone. x


So pleased she loves her NI. The best thing for teeth is an occasional raw beef or lamb bone - it cleans them brilliantly and they love it. Also, I think (although not 100% sure) it's probably the cereal content of commercial dog foods that is not so good for their teeth, so if you are feeding a grain-free raw product like NI, she should be fine. There has been some discussion on the different rates of digestion that raw food and kibble have, so mixing them together in the same meal may not be the best thing for her stomach, although I'm no expert on this. If you want to give both, it may be better to give one in the morning and the other in the evening. Also, if you want a more expert view on the teeth question, why not ring NI and ask them? Everyone has found them very helpful on the phone.


----------

